# Greyhound



## briancray (Apr 23, 2014)

For anyone stuck in a city and needing to use Greyhound if you have a phone with internet access make sure to buy your ticket online. I got stuck in Vegas and the kiosk the other night was 69 for a one way to Salt Lake. Checked my phone and on there site I got it for 49. Don't ask me why, but not sure if anyone else noticed this before. Figured I'd mention it.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep, online fares are always cheaper. If you know you're going to need to ride hound a week or two in advance the tickets are even cheaper that way.


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah,I can get a round trip ticket to DC & back to Rva,for $20


----------



## sketchytravis (Apr 24, 2014)

Do they still have that travelers pass or whatever. It's like a few hundred for a month pass to use on any buses


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 24, 2014)

https://www.greyhound.com/en/newsroom/viewrelease.aspx?id=144&year=2001


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 24, 2014)

The news release has no date,except,in the address


----------



## pacifier (Apr 24, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> Do they still have that travelers pass or whatever. It's like a few hundred for a month pass to use on any buses



I am pretty sure they discontinued it a few years ago. 

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/thornt...ates-of-america/topics/no-more-discovery-pass


----------



## Tude (Apr 24, 2014)

I run into (and you have to sign up for it online) getting a percentage off if I've taken a few trips. I get a code that I have to put in online - and pay online. I normally deal in cash so this doesn't do much for me. ::bored::


----------



## sketchytravis (Apr 24, 2014)

pacifier said:


> I am pretty sure they discontinued it a few years ago.
> 
> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/thornt...ates-of-america/topics/no-more-discovery-pass



Lamesauce


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 25, 2014)

Tude said:


> I run into (and you have to sign up for it online) getting a percentage off if I've taken a few trips. I get a code that I have to put in online - and pay online. I normally deal in cash so this doesn't do much for me. ::bored::


They have it so,you can pay cash,at a 7/11,or whatever they have near you


----------



## Tude (Apr 25, 2014)

ByronMc said:


> They have it so,you can pay cash,at a 7/11,or whatever they have near you



Will check that out as I have some "online" percentage" points (probably 10% savings) available to me - and I'm considering a long bus trip up the coast soon. Would be nice to use them.


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 25, 2014)

Tude said:


> Will check that out as I have some "online" percentage" points (probably 10% savings) available to me - and I'm considering a long bus trip up the coast soon. Would be nice to use them.


 https://www.greyhound.com/paywithcash/default.aspx


----------



## Ape (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck greyhound megabus is cheaper and I just took greyhound from was to ten and my bus was 17hours behind schedule so yea fuck greyhound


----------



## briancray (Apr 25, 2014)

Ape said:


> Fuck greyhound megabus is cheaper and I just took greyhound from was to ten and my bus was 17hours behind schedule so yea fuck greyhound



Megabus isn't available in the area I'm in so I have no choice. If I was East Coast it'd be that or a Chinatown bus.


----------



## Ape (Apr 25, 2014)

Give it time it will be then greyhound is gonna loose a lot of business.


----------



## briancray (Apr 25, 2014)

Ape said:


> Give it time it will be then greyhound is gonna loose a lot of business.



I always meet the craziest fucking people at Greyhounds. It's gotten to the point where anyone that is about to approach me I immediately ask them for a dollar this way it eliminates them bothering me for change. It's cheap though so I can't complain. I've heard Megabus is better and cheaper though.


----------



## briancray (Apr 26, 2014)

If you have a direct route to the closest town you can actually go to the furthest route since they don't check your ticket. Only works if there are no transfers. For $15 bucks I could have gone from Denver to LA. We stopped in Frisco though since that's where I live.


----------



## Sebastian Ballard (Jun 5, 2014)

junglegreencleeds said:


> If you have a direct route to the closest town you can actually go to the furthest route since they don't check your ticket. Only works if there are no transfers. For $15 bucks I could have gone from Denver to LA. We stopped in Frisco though since that's where I live.



Yeah, the new "express" routes are super cheap have wifi and power outlets. I was close to buying one 8 hours before departure going to LA from Vegas and it would've only been $25. I bet if I would've booked it a week+ in advance it would've been $10 max. +1 To megabus, lots of leg room but limited routes.


----------

